# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Phera Plex has competition - Mass Xtreme is a copy cat

## DirtyDog7

I was at a Max Muscle store today to get some information about a product they have from American Cellular Labs called Tren Xtreme. While I was there the guy said I should stack Tren Xtreme with another product called Mass Xtreme. He said that 20 lbs is possible with that combination. 

I wrote down the drug name on the back of Mass Xtreme and brought it home with me so I could do some internet research on it. I got frustrated because I couldn't find any history or info on:

17a-Methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol

As luck would turn out, I ordered some Phera Plex which showed up today. I opened the box and read the back of the Phera Plex Bottle and sure enough it was:

17a-Methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol

What surprised me was that a stack was recommend and that the directions for Mass Xtreme say not to exceed 4 pills a day. The pills are 10mg just like Phera PLex. So I can see people thinking 40mg per day is a great start and then they would probably do the stack with Tren Xtreme.

It seems crazy to me that the directions and recommendations are so aggressive.

----------


## Bryan2

In all reality this is NOT phera plex copy but it is an ergomax copy instead....

----------


## DirtyDog7

> In all reality this is NOT phera plex copy but it is an ergomax copy instead....


Right on.

----------


## miguy82

he might say its a copy of pp. but ill bet its not..........my .o2 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DirtyDog7

> he might say its a copy of pp. but ill bet its not..........my .o2


He?

I just read the back of both bottles and the drug name was the same. Maybe American Cellular Labs is not a good company but I do know that people around here have been getting results from their other product Tren Xtreme. So that leads me to believe that Mass Xtreme is legit also.

Does anyone have any experience with any of this?

----------


## lethaltricks

i bought two bottles of Tren xtreme (a full cycle) and experienced some good strength gains and gained15 lbs. in about a month and a half. its a pretty damn good product. as for the mass xtreme i will be using that on my next "cycle", possible stacked with the tren. ill let you know how it goes

----------


## youseethree

american cellular labs is a super legit company...they make by far the most effective products i have ever taken...i have taken methyl 1 test , 4 diol,etc..
tren xtreme has worked way better for me than any of the other stuff...mass xtreme gives great gains but significantly more bloat and water retention...

----------

